# mergemaster temporary files



## ph0enix (Aug 17, 2012)

Every time I run mergemaster -p on my 9.0-RELEASE-p4, it tells me about differences between the following files:


```
/etc/group
./etc/group
```
and

```
/etc/master.passwd
./etc/master.passwd
```

If I tell it to delete the temporary files and re-run mergemaster, it sees them again. I have no intention of ever merging those files.  Can I purge the temporary ones for good?  If so, where do I find them?

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 17, 2012)

mergemaster(8) copies files from /usr/obj to a temporary directory, and merges from there.

See the mergemaster(8) man page, which shows how to set files to be ignored in /etc/mergemaster.rc.


----------



## dougb@ (Aug 18, 2012)

FYI, mergemaster does not copy files from /usr/obj. The process it uses is described in the mergemaster(8) man page.


----------

